# Doggie heaven



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

We tried a new dog park today. It was wonderful. There was a pond and fields and woods to romp in. At one point I lost sight of Ozzy and started to panic and then I noticed his little head out in the pond swimming around all alone!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Doing his own thing....


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

Lovely photos! Looks like you all had a great walk  love Ozzy the water baby too - Tilly doesn't do swimming. We took her to a park with a stream this week and she was brave enough to go in up to her doggy ankles - that's the deepest she's ever been! (Except for when Dudley pushed her into a river..... No wonder she doesn't like water!)

I like the picture of them all running towards you best - happy poos!  xx


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Great photos - looks like you all had a brilliant time


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Wow Donna fab fab pictures! They are all gorgeous. Love willows long ear hair, she's such a little girly! Ozzy is very brave. They are all stunningly beautiful!

That is one fab dog park! Wish we had one like that!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

It looks fabulous there and the dogs obviously had a blast.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

It was so awesome. We just found out about it. It's a state park that allows off leash dogs in most areas.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Great pictures Donna, looks like they all have big smiley faces x


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

Amazing photos what a great doggy walk, way to go Ozzy but I bet your heart skipped a beat before you spotted him. Was it far to travel from home. I am imagining some very tired and contented poos tonight


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

I panicked. And then when I saw him in the middle of the pond I panicked more but he was fine.


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

What a great find! Lovely pictures of your prized poos exploring and enjoying


----------



## Peanut (Dec 1, 2013)

I love the photos, all of them. 

They had a great time today, that's for sure and yes, they are all "water" pops


----------



## Datun Walnut (Oct 15, 2013)

your crew always look like they are having a great time. Such happy pooches


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Fantastic pictures, beautiful looking place, Dudley likes to go in water but only to the top of his legs, he doesn't do swimming - unless he has ACCIDENTALLY so he tells me!) pushed another cockapoo into a river then jumps in after her (then has to be hauled out as he can't get himself out!).


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

For some reason this entire post is very off center and hard to read for me?? Anyway . . . I love all the pictures and my favorite is Ozzy peeking over the large fallen tree!! Do they just jump into the water by themselves?? I sooo want to take Sami and Carley to a pond! They do not like swimming pools and would love to see if they will jump into another kind of water? What a great find for you!!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Nanci said:


> For some reason this entire post is very off center and hard to read for me?? Anyway . . . I love all the pictures and my favorite is Ozzy peeking over the large fallen tree!! Do they just jump into the water by themselves?? I sooo want to take Sami and Carley to a pond! They do not like swimming pools and would love to see if they will jump into another kind of water? What a great find for you!!


Nanci Ozzy was our only swimmer till this weekend. Jake swam fit the first time. It seems Jake would rather a pond over the ocean. Willow is like Dudley. She only gets her legs in.


----------

